# Looking for an Anatolian Shepherd Pup for LGD



## IceFire (10 mo ago)

I've been looking for a good breeder of Anatolian Shepherds with pups available. Tried contacting one out of FL, but never got a response. Anyone know of Anatolian pups looking for a job?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Might try
Puppyfind.com
Breeders.net


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Mighty Pine is one I see often but I have no personal experience myself.


----------



## IceFire (10 mo ago)

Found one! Went to the feed store yesterday to get hay for the boy goats, and there was a couple there with a 9-week old Anatolian pup. Got the breeder's info from them, and contacted her that afternoon, and went up (3 hours away) to see the pups and brought one home. He latched onto my husband pretty quick. RIght now he's happily chewing on a pig ear. Will get him a toy tomorrow on my way home from work.


----------



## IceFire (10 mo ago)

This is a picture of Thor, our new Anatolian Shepherd pup.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Congratulations. He is beautiful!


----------

